# Mac Mini Install - Is this possible?



## markemery (Jan 26, 2002)

Is this possible?
I've got a 2002 Jetta Wagon with factory double-DIN CD/Cassette. I want to remove the factory stereo and replace it with a Lilliput 7" touch screen LCD and connect that to a Mac Mini computer located in the glove box. So, w/o my head unit, is there any way to get the sound from the Mac audio output, to the car's factory speakers? Is there an adapter that will allow me to do this? 
The next problem is that my AM/FM will be gone. So, I was wondering if there's a way to hack a Griffin Radio Shark (or some other method) that will allow me to tie into the factory antenna and receive AM/FM on the Mac Mini. i'd then run iTunes from the Mac onto the 7" touch screen LCD and I'd have built in WiFi and Bluetooth on the Mac. 
This setup is totally unnecessary, but if it can be done rather easily, I think I'll do it and sell my iPod.
Thanks for your help...Mark


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_
I've got a 2002 Jetta Wagon with factory double-DIN CD/Cassette. I want to remove the factory stereo and replace it with a Lilliput 7" touch screen LCD and connect that to a Mac Mini computer located in the glove box.

Shouldn't have any problems there except you must figure out how to get power to the unit. An inverter would do the trick.

_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_
So, w/o my head unit, is there any way to get the sound from the Mac audio output, to the car's factory speakers? Is there an adapter that will allow me to do this? 

I'm pretty sure you'll need an amp to power your speakers. Run audio output from mac to the amp then amp output to the speakers along with power. I could be wrong though.

_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_
The next problem is that my AM/FM will be gone. So, I was wondering if there's a way to hack a Griffin Radio Shark (or some other method) that will allow me to tie into the factory antenna and receive AM/FM on the Mac Mini.

I went to the Griffin Website and read the description of the Radio Shark. Looks to me like you shouldn't have to hack. It comes with an AM/FM receiver. 

_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_
i'd then run iTunes from the Mac onto the 7" touch screen LCD and I'd have built in WiFi and Bluetooth on the Mac. This setup is totally unnecessary, but if it can be done rather easily, I think I'll do it and sell my iPod.


hmmmmm...If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (honesttussey)*

Here is what my friend said about your setup too. He's been wrong very few times in his life.








Heat might be an issue as welll and the life expectancy of a spinning hard drive in a moving vehicle would not be good especially if the mini was bolted down instead of cushoned. One good chuckhole and that'd be it


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_Is this possible?
I've got a 2002 Jetta Wagon with factory double-DIN CD/Cassette. I want to remove the factory stereo and replace it with a Lilliput 7" touch screen LCD and connect that to a Mac Mini computer located in the glove box. So, w/o my head unit, is there any way to get the sound from the Mac audio output, to the car's factory speakers? Is there an adapter that will allow me to do this? 
The next problem is that my AM/FM will be gone. So, I was wondering if there's a way to hack a Griffin Radio Shark (or some other method) that will allow me to tie into the factory antenna and receive AM/FM on the Mac Mini. i'd then run iTunes from the Mac onto the 7" touch screen LCD and I'd have built in WiFi and Bluetooth on the Mac. 
This setup is totally unnecessary, but if it can be done rather easily, I think I'll do it and sell my iPod.
Thanks for your help...Mark


please don't take this as rude or arrogant... but i'm just thinking that if your having to ask this question, you probably shouldn't take on the job..... there isn't anything specifically 'tricky'... but there are a LOT of factors your going to have to think about.. power.... switched power for the comp.... how your going to get your audio to your speakers.... etc....


----------



## markemery (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (flashback)*

Thanks for the comments everyone. I get the feeling this would be a lot easier if I were to keep the factory stereo, but then I can't find a nice place for the LCD. I plan on having an installer do this work, but I'm having a hard time finding somewith the proper electronics background at the local stereo store. I was hoping to gain some insight here so that I could explain to the installer how to do it. I won't do this unless it can be done clean and reliably. My thinking on the Radio Shark was to eliminate their big-ass piece of hardware.
Perhaps you can help me with this request...do you know of a manufacturer that sells an in-dash "hide away" touch screen LCD with Mac OS X drivers?
Thanks...Mark


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

i think it could be pretty easily done with the exception of the abuse the comp is going to take with potholes and such, everything else shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_Thanks for the comments everyone. I get the feeling this would be a lot easier if I were to keep the factory stereo, but then I can't find a nice place for the LCD. I plan on having an installer do this work, but I'm having a hard time finding somewith the proper electronics background at the local stereo store. I was hoping to gain some insight here so that I could explain to the installer how to do it. I won't do this unless it can be done clean and reliably. My thinking on the Radio Shark was to eliminate their big-ass piece of hardware.
Perhaps you can help me with this request...do you know of a manufacturer that sells an in-dash "hide away" touch screen LCD with Mac OS X drivers?
Thanks...Mark

your idea w/ the molded in 7" touch lcd screen is definitely the way to go
i'll start by telling you that your going to need a new amplifier.... this is because you have no way of connection the audio from your computer to the monsoon amplifier which would then send it to hte speakers.... so i'm pretty surey your only option is get an rca cable converter to run from hte sound card of the comp.... have that going to an aftermarket amp(something that does ~20watts rms/4) and hten you'll need a set of crossovers.... and from there you will either tap into the OUTPUt wires from the monsoon amp OR run new wiring to the speakers..... so thats going to be your first big challenge you probably weren't expecting.....
but hers a sorta cool idea that you might like... look arround at how people have relocated their headunits...(aftermarket of course).... you could mount the actual headunit under the seat and then make a custom wiring setup and have hte face place of hte headunit mounted somewhere like your sun visor or in your arm rest.... you'll sorta killl two birds with one stone here.... the headunti wlil function as an amp which you could easily input to your current monsoon amp using a typical wiring harness(but of course extending the wires all the way to under your seat(where hte headunit is actually mounted).... and you would also have a much better form of control for your audio with physical buttons and what not which are VERY nice to have over a touch screen at time.... thats personally what i would do if i were in your situation... oh and hte headunit would need to have a 'line in' or an 'auxilary in'... so you could run the audio from your comp directly to the headunti which would then go to hte monsoon amp and then to the speakers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markemery (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (flashback)*

flashback,
Thanks for the tips, but I'm confused about one thing. You mention mounting the an aftermarket HU under the seat w/ custom controls in the visor or armrest. I guess I don't get this part - can you refer me to an example of how these controls might look? Would it be possbile to get an aftermarket HU with a wireless remote control.
Thanks...Mark


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markemery* »_Perhaps you can help me with this request...do you know of a manufacturer that sells an in-dash "hide away" touch screen LCD with Mac OS X drivers?
Thanks...Mark

Any LCD that uses VGA or DVI (standard connections monitor connections) should work with your Mac Mini. You shouldn't need specific drivers.


----------



## gtian37337 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (honesttussey)*

i believe if you intend to use the touchscreen to operate the mac instead of a mouse you need the proper drivers.


----------



## markemery (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*

Here's another possibility:
http://www.digitalww.com/DWW-700M.htm 
Install this with a single DIN tuner and put the Mac Mini in the glove box and I'll have everything I want, including TV.
Is this as simple as it seems, or am I missing something?
--Mark


----------



## elfino (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Mac Mini Install - Is this possible? (markemery)*

http://www.tunertricks.com
check it!


----------



## NA_Joey (Nov 5, 2004)

just to let you know http://www.mp3car.com started selling a mac mini internal automotive power supple today.... 
http://www.mp3car.com/store/pr...id=94


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (NA_Joey)*

Link dosent come up.


----------

